
WHO: Polio returns days after it was declared eliminated - tomcam
https://apnews.com/619efb65b9eeec5650f011b960a152e9
======
gus_massa
They declared the wild type eliminated in Africa, but the same report also
said that the vaccine-derived type was still present. Let's hope that the
vaccine-derived type can be eliminated soon in a few years.

Here are two graph that compare the amount of wild and vaccine-derived cases
globally. [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polio_eradication#Vaccine-
deri...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polio_eradication#Vaccine-
derived_poliovirus) Note that the upper graph in in a logarithmic scale, and
the lower graph in a linear scale.

